# What's a good algae eater to put with ghost shrimp?



## dwilson (Sep 17, 2012)

Are Algae eaters compatible with ghost shrimp? and if so, whats a good choice?

I have a 30gl long, planted, with a rock formation a little off center.

water temp is around 75f, and ph is 7.

7 ghost shrimp, 7 platys, and 7 gold and cherry barbs.

Thanks


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Aquarium Algae Eaters
Has quite a bit of info.
I think snails are your best bet - maybe consider Otos.
Look them up and be safe!
cb


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Otos and Small Plecos are very compatable with Ghost Shrimp. Remember that Algae Eaters and Ghost Shrimp eat the same things so you may to add Algae Waffers.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

What is the algae issue? What kind are you getting? There's a very good chance an algae eater will do nothing, given that with the shrimp and the platys, you already have algae pickers.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

clep.berry said:


> Aquarium Algae Eaters
> Has quite a bit of info.
> I think snails are your best bet - maybe consider Otos.
> Look them up and be safe!
> cb



We've got one too.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/what-algae-eater-right-you-look-11170.html


----------



## dwilson (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

Not sure on the type of algae. I've tried to find it online but havent seen anything that matches what it looks like. It is a deep green color that looks like it has been painted on the gravel. Also noticed it growing on my broadleaf plants, and the little sandy are of my aquarium, but not on the glass.

Thought about snails, but my ghost shrimp and gold barbs LOVE to eat snails.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide

You'll see that overdosing with Flourish Excel is one of the most common ways of ridding yourself of algae - and feeding less (I'm guilty)

Green spot algae according to the site above is due to low levels of phosphates and CO2. Do you really want an algae eater or do you want rid of the algae?
cb


----------



## dwilson (Sep 17, 2012)

My son (12) loves algae eaters, and I had told him he could pick one kind of fish for my aqaurium when I rebuilt it, so that's what he picked. That was why I asked which kind was compatible with ghost shrimp. But if they won't eat the type of algae that's growing, then I want to get rid of it, and I can just use algae wafers as their main food.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

This might help on id'ing the algae and how to combat it.

Aquarium Algae ID (updated May6th '10 Surface Skum)


----------



## dwilson (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the help and advice, the algae seems to be clearing up on its on. Also I bought a red finned shark. So far he claimed my rock formation to hide out in and does night time patrols of the bottom of the tank. He's completely indifferent to my ghost shrimp, and will even share his territory and algae wafers with them. He will chase my other fish if they get close to "his" rocks, but if out on patrol he pretty much ignores them. He's hilarious how he hides in his rocks upside down and darts out at the other fish if they get to close.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

clep.berry said:


> James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide
> 
> You'll see that overdosing with Flourish Excel is one of the most common ways of ridding yourself of algae - and feeding less (I'm guilty)
> 
> ...


Careful with this. Excell overdosing and shrimp may not mix. You could find yourself with a bunch of dead shrimp the next morning.


----------

